# Dan Wesson barrel?



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour,
had my first shot with my Dan Wesson revolver at the weekend. 
For what I paid for it, I'm VERY impressed.:smt023

As usual _Mr Know-it-all _was at the range and said I should 'lock-tite' the barrel in place? What do you think?:smt102

Merci tout le momde,
fusil


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

fusil said:


> As usual _Mr Know-it-all _was at the range and said I should 'lock-tite' the barrel in place? What do you think?:smt102


Did he give a reason, or is he one of those guys that just makes suggestions without anything to back it up?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

if it aint broke don't fix it


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Todd said:


> Did he give a reason, or is he one of those guys that just makes suggestions without anything to back it up?


Salut,
he opens his mouth and BS flows out (thats just my opion).:smt076
He's seen it, done it, got he t-shirt and then some. Thing is he cant shoot worth a spit.:anim_lol:

I'll keep it as it is.

Merci mes amis.

fusil


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

fusil said:


> Salut,
> he opens his mouth and BS flows out (thats just my opion).:smt076
> He's seen it, done it, got he t-shirt and then some. Thing is he cant shoot worth a spit.:anim_lol:
> 
> ...


Bingo. Nod and smile, and leave the gun alone. Let him get his own if he wants to "lock-tite" it. :smt023


----------



## Waldo Pepper (Aug 11, 2007)

fusil said:


> Bonjour,
> had my first shot with my Dan Wesson revolver at the weekend.
> For what I paid for it, I'm VERY impressed.:smt023
> 
> ...


As a DW owner of 4 revolvers it is the worst thing you could do to the gun. I have the following models, 722M (LR, WMR), 15 & 715 (357), 744 (44 magnum) and a member of the Dan Wesson forum and invite you to join.

Oops sorry didn't think that one thru.


----------

